

A 3D Exploration of Picasso's Guernica - eduardoflores
http://www.lena-gieseke.com/guernica/movie.html

======
celticjames
I don't think cubism can represented in 3D models this way. Cubism is a way to
represent an object from many perspectives on a 2D plane. That's why the faces
of cubist subjects have both a profile and frontal view. This artist really
needs to find a 4D subject to represent in 3D. That would be closer to the
spirit of cubism.

~~~
Dylanfm
That's so true, but this is still a great response to the work.

